# Movie Theme



## psicorp

http://c0ax.com/dl/coax_-_movie_theme.mp3

Tried to make it somewhat epic, but I feel I failed so far.
It's hard to give it enough energy, which it needs.
Any critique appreciated though.


----------



## jimji

I think I hear some Choral humming! Simulated human voices, large choir like effect woven through. Any help?

Jim


----------

